# une colle dans mail: forwarder un mail sans les marques de forward ! help... :o)



## rafifi (13 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai un probleme a la fois simple et cvompliqué et toujorus pas trouver de réponse  malgré mes recherches sur le web et chez apple. Voici ce que je veux faire:
1 on m'envoie des mails (toujours sur la meme adresse, par ex mail1@mail.com)
2 je recupere ces mails dans MAIL (mac os X)
3 les forwardent à une autre adresse mail (toujours la meme par ex bidule@bidule.com). Ils apparaissent comme provenant de mon compte email (par exemple moimeme@moi.com) et non comme provenant de mail1. Logique puisque c'est un forward me direz vous...

Le truc c'est que quand je les forward j'ai dans le sujet de ce nouveau mail:
Fwd:  -->avant le texte du sujet

 et dans le corps de l'email:

Début du message réexpédié :

De : "blablaneration" <machinms@machinchouette.com>
Date : 4 mars 2006 15:21:54 HNEC
À : blabla@free.fr
Objet : blablablabla



or je ne veux ni ce Fwd ni ce text en debut d'email...
La fonction rediriger ne m'interesse pas car l'email envoyé à bidule (pour reprendre mon exemple)  apparait comme étant envoyé de mail1. Je ne suis pas l'expediteur or il le faut !

Cela doit pouvoir se faire en etant declenché par une regle dans mail, ainsi tout serait automatisé:
je recois le smails
la regle se declenche:  effacage du Fwd et du debut du texte dans l'email + tous les mails envoyes a mail1 sont forwardés à bidule (avec moimeme comme compte expediteur)


Je en sais pas si je suis clair ni réaliste... mais ca me semble quand simple comme désir... J'avais pensé à appelscript mais je n'y connais pas assez pour le faire... Un vendeur de chez apple me conseille automator: je l'ai mais pas la fonction... quelqun a une idée ou une soluce? 
Je précise enfin que ce "truc" sera beaucoup beaucoup utilisé car je vais recevoir et donc forwarder bcp de mails, bref faut que ca marche ) Jeprecise enfin que je suis pret à payer si besoin etait un developperu (on dit comme ca?) pour faire cela car j'en ai ou plutot en aurait vraiment besoin bientot!
Merci de m'avoir lu et n'hesitez pas à me poser des questions si necessaire
rafifi


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2007)

c'est une plaisanterie?

un truc &#233;bouriffant ( gaffe c'est une arme secrete redoutablement complexe )

1-Du message recu
 pomme C 
et
2- dans un nouveau message
pomme V
-------------------------
Autre m&#233;thode
*cliquer forward 

**selection de contenu  message
***baisser d'un niveau de citation
****enlever les parties g&#233;nantes

( d&#233;faut: pas toujours de respect de la mise en page originale)


----------



## Zeusviper (13 Janvier 2007)

La fonction "rediriger" est faite exactement pour &#231;a...
En quoi c'est g&#234;nant que ce ne soit pas ton adresse mail qui apparaisse dans le champ "De"? pour filtrer la provenance? elle appara&#238;t dans le champ "R&#233;envoy&#233; De" (et tu peux aussi accesoirement le voir gr&#226;ce au smtp d'envoi) 

Aussi, tu veux "forwarder" tout les mails que tu re&#231;ois (ou filtr&#233;s selon crit&#232;res fixes, ce qui reveint au m&#234;me?) ?? si oui il y a des outils fait pour, autrement plus efficace que ce que tu envisages (ie passer par Mail)

EDIT : et sinon au fait tu as aussi la fonction "Envoyer &#224; Nouveau" o&#249; il te suffit de changer l'adresse destinataire.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2007)

Zeusviper a dit:


> EDIT : et sinon au fait tu as aussi la fonction "Envoyer à Nouveau" où il te suffit de changer l'adresse destinataire.


+1
je l'oubliais cette fonction et pourtant je m'en sers 
premier choix du menu messages


----------



## rafifi (8 Février 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses tout d'abord...
Concernant le  pomme c / pomme v, merci pour l'ironie... mai ssi je pose cette question c'est que j'ai ou vais recevoir plusieurfs dizaines voire centaines d'emaisl pa rjour, je ne vais pas m'amuser à faire ca pour chaque email...  

Pour le champ "de" il faut que ce soit absolument mon adresse car un autre logiciel (un site web pour etre précis) va recevoir ces emails et les traiter. Or il ne les traitera que s'ils viennent de mon email. Je ne peux malheureusement pas changer cette condtion, hélas...

Quant a la fonction envoyer a nouveau je vais regarder ca...

sinon qu'en est il de ces fameux outils Zeusviper? Merci d'avance d'éclairer ma lanterne, je n'en trouve pas...

Bonne journée !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2007)

en cliquant _envoyer &#224; nouveau_
tu &#233;dites les destinataires 
et tu choisis dans ta liste d'envoyeur une de tes adresses ( pour le _de_)

et voil&#224;

Pas compliqu&#233;


----------

